
PewDiePie's Response - wopwopwop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwk1DogcPmU
======
Lintaris
The WSJ is burning their reputation with such sensational articles.

They are the place to find weird climate-change contrarian articles.

~~~
wopwopwop
I think the guy should sue them. He probably lost a lot of money over this
nonsense.

------
aaron695
WSJ Article -

[http://archive.is/iy1hR#selection-4695.71-4702.0](http://archive.is/iy1hR#selection-4695.71-4702.0)

